# [B] Mitfahrgelegenheit ab berlin richtung/nach groningen [NL] um den 2.4.09



## Fraggerick (17. Februar 2009)

Wir planen am 2.4 oder 3.4 ab berlin richtung holland zu fahren.

gefahren wird mit ländertickets, momentan noch 3 plätze frei. ab oldenburg in oldenburg mim puplic express, ab da sind die tikets dann auch frei für andere.

ciao


----------

